# band-to-pouch orientation.



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey guys,

When attaching pouches, do does the orientation of your attachment point change depending on the fork style? I have only noticed pre made bands that are attached parallel to the pouch, but it seems to me that for an OTT bandset you would attach the pouch at 90° from the bands.. This has worked for me and my bands are pretty tangle free. Just curious if this is natural as it seems a very seldom addressed question. I'm if barking up an old tree, please forgive my noobness?


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

If understood right, then yes.


----------

